

How do you do pricing for SaaS products? - hgld
http://henrydillon.com/post/41295208973/how-to-do-pricing-for-saas-without-shooting-yourself-in

======
erictarn
What do you think of our pricing plans? <http://onepagerapp.com/en/pricing>

We followed the guidance of Mr. Bingo Card
<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/13/doubling-saas-revenue/>

